
Capital One Acquires Freebird’s Flight Disruption Tech - momentmaker
https://skift.com/2020/08/26/capital-one-acquires-freebirds-flight-disruption-tech/
======
bradknowles
I think the title here is a bit inaccurate. The first two paragraphs at that
page say:

Banking giant Capital One acquired Freebird, a business-to-business startup
whose predictive technology enables agents to sell smarter flight insurance
and rebooking services, according to Freebird founder and CEO Ethan Bernstein
on Wednesday.

Freebird had stopped offering its service to the public. It had let travelers
facing a canceled or delayed flight or missed connection to skip the line and
quickly book a new ticket on any airline at no extra cost.

